
Droplet – A Smarter Way to Water Plants - benp84
http://smartdroplet.com/
======
spdustin
Product doesn't exist / discontinued. Footer has copyright date of 2014. Why
was this posted? :)

------
milkey_mouse
I guess you could say the water _comes from clouds_!

